# Air rifles



## Randy (Oct 16, 2014)

Anybody hunt small game with air rifles?


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Oct 16, 2014)

I did once... just use a .22. Air rifle hunting  it's not worth the trouble


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes.  Squirrels.  My son has already killed a couple.  We use a Benjamin 397 and a Piston pellet rifle rated +/- 1,000FPS.


----------



## Farm Club (Oct 16, 2014)

I use a Gamo .177 cal to shoot squirrels and armadillos around the yard. With so many people moving out of the city to the country if you shoot a gun the cops show up. The rifle shoots at 1200  fps and I use the Gamo pointed pellets.


----------



## markland (Oct 17, 2014)

All the time!  Have 3 serious airguns for hunting, a Techforce 99 .177 with custom spring and tune, a Xisico XS46U .177 with gas ram conversion and my favorite a Logun Axsor PCP .22 I run on Nitrogen gas.  All these guns with the right pellets and hold will shoot exceptionally well and are a blast to shoot and hunt with.


----------



## splntrp (Oct 17, 2014)

I've had several over the last couple of years. I started using them when the .22 shortages started. I currently have an airforce talon ss in .25. About the only thing that I miss from a .22 is the range, but as the quality of the rifle goes up the range will also. I haven't really found anything that a .22 can do that my pellet rifle can't. Plus I live in a neighborhood so I can go out in the backyard and shoot, where I couldn't with a .22.


----------



## markland (Oct 17, 2014)

splntrp said:


> I've had several over the last couple of years. I started using them when the .22 shortages started. I currently have an airforce talon ss in .25. About the only thing that I miss from a .22 is the range, but as the quality of the rifle goes up the range will also. I haven't really found anything that a .22 can do that my pellet rifle can't. Plus I live in a neighborhood so I can go out in the backyard and shoot, where I couldn't with a .22.



Ditto, although I have always had air rifles but with the ammo shortage and expense I ramped up my selection and got into the PCP market and it is amazing how well and powerful those guns will shoot and so much easier to shoot than a springer style gun.  Love the Airforce guns as well and have shot a bunch of them, nice!


----------



## Shug (Oct 18, 2014)

Killed over 100 squirrels with an air rifle, Remington Summit. trick is to try as many different pellets as you can. Find one that will shoots  consistent. I've had kills up to 40 yards


----------



## tim scott (Oct 19, 2014)

have killed hundreds of small game... squirrels, dove, quail, rats possums and even one crow.... used a Benjamin pump in .22 .... never mattered what pellet you used they all worked fine so long as they weren't bent or damaged.
anyone have one of the large bore rifles and gotten a deer with it?
tim


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 20, 2014)

I use a daystate huntsman .25 and daystate mkii .177 both pcp. I would like to get a .22 at some point but that .25 hammers. I run mine off of nitrogen


----------



## splntrp (Oct 21, 2014)

killitgrillit said:


> I use a daystate huntsman .25 and daystate mkii .177 both pcp. I would like to get a .22 at some point but that .25 hammers. I run mine off of nitrogen



Did you have to do anything to make it use nitrogen? I've thought about doing it with my talon, just haven't gotten there yet.


----------



## killitgrillit (Oct 21, 2014)

splntrp said:


> Did you have to do anything to make it use nitrogen? I've thought about doing it with my talon, just haven't gotten there yet.



Nope, just fill with nitrogen and shoot. Airforce advertises you can use nitrogen in there guns also.


----------



## markland (Oct 21, 2014)

I got my regulator setup from airtanksforsale.com and my 6000psi nitrogen tank from Airgas since they supply us with gas already here at work and not very expensive at all.  I have a carbon fiber bottle I fill off the big tank to use to fill my gun with and works great plus I can get alot of fills off the lil tank whenever I go shooting anywhere.  Charging my gun is never a problem now.


----------



## scott stokes (Nov 9, 2014)

I use a Evanix AR6 it loud but strong.it shoots .22cal.34grain at 950fps


----------



## Scrapy (Nov 11, 2014)

Farm Club said:


> I use a Gamo .177 cal to shoot squirrels and armadillos around the yard. With so many people moving out of the city to the country if you shoot a gun the cops show up. The rifle shoots at 1200  fps and I use the Gamo pointed pellets.



I live in a rural community and have all my life.  It has not grown much but folks do die off and others move in. I am on 70 acres and my son is next door to my five acre front yard. That is why I make it a point to step out in the yard and pop a cap every so often.. at a dove, crow, snake, armadillo, just so that hearing a gunshot does not alarm the new neighbors or so they can get used to it.

I think I'll step out on the veranda and pop a couple of capps at 2:35 AM  just cause I can if I want to but I don't want to cause I got respect for aunt Suzie cause she is early to bed and early to rise straight razor blade toting kind of woman if you get my drift . So I shall wait till Five AM  when she will be chopping wood and pop a couple of caps . Just cause I can and I do not care what the new neighbors think what just screwed the former neaighbor in a foreclosure to live a life in the Country wants to think about it. Wake it up rouyste abuot . Call de cops. They will get tired of coming and since I pay taxes on hundreds of acres and you tryin to find your fantasy on one acre and, believe it or not , local Governments are NOT stupid when it comes to where their money comes from. Let's have a toast. I'll pop a cap for you and I'll take your pop cap for me, oow baby yea I like that.


----------



## pop pop jones (Dec 22, 2014)

I just got a Ruger 22 cal. springer, I feel like I'm 10 years behind all you gasser boys. It's still fun to shoot.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 22, 2014)

*silencers*

Just a reminder-- silencers are legal for hunting now, on private property with the owner's permission (permission to use the silencer, not just to hunt in general.)

I have both a powerful spring-piston air rifle and a .22LR silencer (suppressor) that's been on one rifle and two pistols over the years.

The .22 rimfire with subsonic ammo is quieter than the air rifle.  And it's much more powerful.  The bullet is 5 times the weight and although they have similar velocities at the muzzle, at 25 yards the pellet is much slower and the .22LR isn't.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 23, 2014)

GunnSmokeer said:


> Just a reminder-- silencers are legal for hunting now, on private property with the owner's permission (permission to use the silencer, not just to hunt in general.)
> 
> I have both a powerful spring-piston air rifle and a .22LR silencer (suppressor) that's been on one rifle and two pistols over the years.
> 
> The .22 rimfire with subsonic ammo is quieter than the air rifle.  And it's much more powerful.  The bullet is 5 times the weight and although they have similar velocities at the muzzle, at 25 yards the pellet is much slower and the .22LR isn't.




Never heard of a .22 pellet weighing 8 grains.  What are the specifics on them?  Thanks.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 23, 2014)

*177*

I meant a .177" air rifle, using lead pellets around 8 grains.

My .22 airguns don't match the 1000 f.p.s. velocity of subsonic .22 rimfire ammo.

Most .22 airgun pellets are going to be about 14 grains, so that's only 1/3 the mass of a .22 rimfire bullet, rather than the 1/5 that .177s have.

Here's a  handy chart of airgun pellet weights for a couple dozen types of pellets in .177, .20, and .22 sizes.

http://viriato.net/airgunning/pellets-weight.html


----------



## markland (Dec 23, 2014)

Can't believe your chart left off the JSB's, those are usually the best shooting pellets I have tried?  Most of my guns shoot JSB's, RWS Superdomes and CPHP and CPUM the best.


----------



## markland (Dec 23, 2014)

I just wish Plum Creek did not just cut most of my hardwoods, gonna make it tough to shoot some squirrels here in a few weeks, but I am sure I can find some!


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 23, 2014)

I have the gamo big cat its a 177 caliber air gun I've killed about 20 squirrels with it in the last year and tons of birds its really cheap to use and REALLY fun


----------



## Trapnfish (Dec 23, 2014)

I also killed a squirrel at 60 yards with my pellet gun a few weeks ago I couldn't believe it.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 30, 2015)

*Talon p*

Just ordered a talonp in .25cal, gonna setup as a small carbine and go work on the squirrel population?


----------



## Rulo (Jan 30, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I live in a rural community and have all my life.  It has not grown much but folks do die off and others move in. I am on 70 acres and my son is next door to my five acre front yard. That is why I make it a point to step out in the yard and pop a cap every so often.. at a dove, crow, snake, armadillo, just so that hearing a gunshot does not alarm the new neighbors or so they can get used to it.
> 
> I think I'll step out on the veranda and pop a couple of capps at 2:35 AM  just cause I can if I want to but I don't want to cause I got respect for aunt Suzie cause she is early to bed and early to rise straight razor blade toting kind of woman if you get my drift . So I shall wait till Five AM  when she will be chopping wood and pop a couple of caps . Just cause I can and I do not care what the new neighbors think what just screwed the former neaighbor in a foreclosure to live a life in the Country wants to think about it. Wake it up rouyste abuot . Call de cops. They will get tired of coming and since I pay taxes on hundreds of acres and you tryin to find your fantasy on one acre and, believe it or not , local Governments are NOT stupid when it comes to where their money comes from. Let's have a toast. I'll pop a cap for you and I'll take your pop cap for me, oow baby yea I like that.



I am surprised its like that in your neck of the woods and especially you being on 70 acres.

Round here on weekends  it sounds like a shooting range with all my neighbors popping caps off and the po po dont mess with any of us for doing so.


----------



## scott stokes (Jan 30, 2015)

I shoot 34grain pellets in my .22 cal air gun.i have a .177 cal I shoot 10 grain in and it is very quiet.


----------



## scott stokes (Jan 30, 2015)

This is 48yard shot


----------



## Big7 (Jan 30, 2015)

My crib is in town.

I do not own an expensive pellet gun.

I have had in the past a 5MM (20) caliber Sheridan.
It was bad to the bone. (killed something I wasn't spozed to)
No, not an Eagle or anything like that.. It had 4 legs..

Anyhooooo.... I have a "big box" Beeman with the .177
and .22 bbls.

Although Beeman makes some of the best air rifles that can be
had, this is nothing special. $129.00 when I bought it, I think
they have changed the stock a little.

The similar one is $99.00 now.

Old oaks, like in my yard, provide MANY opportunities.
Graveyards in town work good too...

Recon you can spend a LOT more on an RWS or
something like that.

That lil' Beeman kills them just as dead.
Skillet or crock pot can't tell the difference.


----------



## scott stokes (Feb 2, 2015)

You don't have to have a expensive airgun just one you are good with.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 3, 2015)

I assume yall have seen this. http://hog-blog.com/jim-shockey-shooting-hogs-with-an-air-rifle-benjamin-rogue-357/


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 3, 2015)

I was pretty deadly back in the day with my Sheridan Silver Streak 20 cal.

Still have it.  Need to pull it out and knock the dust off of it.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 3, 2015)

Bucky T said:


> I was pretty deadly back in the day with my Sheridan Silver Streak 20 cal.
> 
> Still have it.  Need to pull it out and knock the dust off of it.



Yeah, before "the merge" most everything on them
was machined.

Now they are just stamped "junk".

I loved mine.
That years years ago. I don't even know what happened to it??


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 3, 2015)

Big7 said:


> Yeah, before "the merge" most everything on them
> was machined.
> 
> Now they are just stamped "junk".
> ...



I made sure I never lost track of mine.  I pull it out and oil it every year.  The stock has plenty of nicks and scratches on it, and I lost the elevation screw for the sights....

I'll pass it down to my son when he's old enough to handle it.


----------



## Mr Warren (Feb 25, 2015)

I hunt squirrels with my Air Arms S410 pcp in .22 cal. all the time. I love that gun, and it's scary accurate. I'm going to get a mill dot scope for it, in order to take advantage of its full range potential. It shoots a lot better than I can hold! Ya'll wouldn't believe me if I told you how far away it will kill a squirrel cleanly. A good air rifle is just a joy to own and shoot.


   If you argue for your limitations - sure enough -they are yours!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Feb 27, 2015)

I had a benjermin pump. 177 drive a tack. Had two crossmans .22 pumps not as accurate but a hit in the ribs would knock them out of a tree. Best hunting memories for me.


----------



## markland (Mar 2, 2015)

Just got my 2 new toys in and can't wait to start playing with them.  Ordered a Marauder pistol and rifle and went ahead and got the Hill upgrade kit with new valve, transfer port, etc. for the pistol, still deciding what I am going to do with the rifle, but brought back my new Sun Optics scopes from the last show I was at, so just need time to start playing with them.


----------



## markland (Mar 5, 2015)

Got the Marauder pistol setup and tuned just have to sight in and find it's best pellet.  Ended up backing off my higher speed tune, was getting up to 793fps with it but ran out of steam after 2-mags and started out too slow at the high pressure fill.  Backed off the HS  some and fine tuned the HT and not getting 3 full mags, or 24 shots with a high pressure fill starting at 725 and ending at 716 with still about 1800psi left, so easy to refill.  Peak FPS was 760 but from 2nd shot to 20th shot my speed was in the 740-740fps range with no more than a 20fps spread, so that is pretty sweet for such a small air capacity on this gun!
Now time to tear down the Marauder rifle and start working on it!  Got my o-rings in and waiting on my 10# hammer to get here before I can start tuning on it.
1 thing I will say, if you do ever buy a new PCP gun, go ahead and strip it down, clean it in and out and lube all rings, mine was really dirty inside, even had rust residue inside the tubes, barrel was filthy and I had not even shot it plus and the gauge port block have aluminum fillings hanging off it and some sharp edges here and there so smoothed everything out, cleaned it up spotless and lubed all the o-rings and shooting sweet!


----------



## bigreddwon (May 22, 2015)

http://www.crosman.com/bulldog-synthetic




> Stepping into a Bulldog .357 means stepping out of the traditional world of airguns. Go beyond garden pests and into the realm of predator hunting and wild hogs, whitetail wallhangers and African plains game. Take the leash off what’s possible and hunt with a Bulldog.
> 
> Big game power!Bullpup configuration, short 36” overall length26 inches of picatinny railBaffle-less SoundTrap™ shroud for big bore sound suppressionSidelever bolt reversible for left hand shootersIntuitive, easy to load 5 shot magazine (incl)Reversible bolt10 shots per fillIncludes cleaning tool, six Nosler eXtreme™ bullets and lubricant.



My next purchase.

$1000.00 - $1400.00 seems like a lot but I've seen videos of them killing African game with it.

 I wonder if they can use nitrogen?


----------



## bigreddwon (May 22, 2015)

660griz said:


> I assume yall have seen this. http://hog-blog.com/jim-shockey-shooting-hogs-with-an-air-rifle-benjamin-rogue-357/



Years ago I met the lead engineer on that rifle at a show we were both attending. When they closed it down and we pit our booth setups away we went hunting. We slapped one of my thermals on it and sighted it in and rigged the recorder to it. Long story short, no hogs but I did get to shoot it and it was a BEAST. 

They didn't sell many and discontinued it, I'm not sure why. The Bulldog is the next Gen version. I can't wait to get my paws on it.


----------



## markland (May 26, 2015)

Nitrogen is safe in all PCP guns and actually much better to use than air since it is so dry!
I actually have shot that gun and another prototype y'all are going to love, I just cannot talk about it yet as it is a new item they are looking at bringing out for next year, but it does shoot well.
Before I shot the Bulldog I did not care for the looks of it, just looked big and boxy, but does not look that bad in person, although it will take some getting use to.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 27, 2015)

I have a benjamin trail NP in .22. 

About $240 after I installed the Charlie Da Tuna trigger upgrade. Its a good air rifle, but not on the same level as some of the guns mentioned. Furthest kill was about 75yards so far, I got pretty good with the mil dot reticle and judging hold over. 

Have y'all seen the airforce texan .45cal? There was a youtube review from Iraqveteran8888. He cast some bullets for it in various weights, and it was pretty darn impressive. 

http://www.airgundepot.com/airforce-texan-air-rifle-exclusive-combo.html


----------

